

Fundraising $5000 for my Startup - ITpro
http://www.9mim.com/

======
indeed30
If you want money, you'll need to explain to me:

1) How kibitzO is different to Quora

2) How moozeekaa will be better or more than just aggregated youtube tutorials

3) What on earth kingdomlove actually is.

I'm not trying to put you off, but I think you need much more focused plans
for each of these.

~~~
ITpro
Thanks for your feedback/questions.

I do have very detailed plans for each one.

However, you can agree with me that having plans (& business plans) is not as
important as doing something tangible.

Time is money & spending too much time on planning phase is not wise since I
already know what I'll do & even the best plans change & they should according
to the real time feedback of the users!

I am planning to engage the users from the beginning & will have a detailed
feedback system so I can have a detailed feedback on everything from the logos
to layout to features etc

I tend to make complex systems out of simple ideas. This detailed feedback
system would be very useful for startups & in fact it can be a startup by
itself!. Imagine if you have such a system where money or time is never wasted
so you can reach your milestones as efficiently as possible.

From experience, if one can not afford the time one shouldn't engage in such
complex endeavors. This is why I need to secure the money to be able to do
this.

In today's world it's almost impossible to compete without a backing.

Answers:

1) Quora is just a question-and-answer website & there are many like it.
KibitzO is focused on friends/family where you specifically solicit from them
"opinions" mainly so it's a social thing not just Q and A. Also, what would be
really different is the functionality. Today, uniqueness of functionality is
what makes any website/startup stands out as there are many copy cat for
almost any kind of a website. If I reach beta then you'll have a chance to see
the functionality 1st hand.

2)MooZeeKaa is different than anything out there. I can guarantee that to you
because on this one I did a comprehensive market research as I tried to get
investment for it. You'll be hard pressed to find quality music lessons for
free!. Also, could you imagine having a famous musician be your mentor? or
give out free lessons/vids! If you went through the features list you can see
that tutorials is just one part of it. The main difference here that it's an
ecosystem! it'll have a complete platform to allow anyone from musicians to
beginners to 1) have everything related to music in on place (Wal-Mart of
music) 2) create an income of it, so you feed the ecosystem & be fed by it

3) Kingdomlove is a social platform to connect people based on what they love
(love as a broad term not only as in dating so love of art, money, animals
etc) so it has all the social features (like facebook) & a platform that allow
useful sharing & growing your love based interest. Example, some people love
sports, you ask yourself how 1) allow them to find people based on that love
not just interest as someone who loves sports is different than someone who is
interested in sports! 2) What tools do they need to allow them to grow this
love in a productive way? So, for each love based there are suitable tools!
Example, money love> business2business tools/features, lead generation etc,
animals love> adaptation features, medical history tools etc

Please up vote!

------
ITpro
Fundraising $5000 for my Startup!

This is the best place to get a feedback :)

I'll do them regardless, however with your help it can happen faster

Thanks in advance

